# Mosquito sunken bridge



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I was at mosquito in the beginning of the week and we were skunked for walleye but caught alot of crappie and largemouths even a nice channel cat. my question is does anyone have the GPS coordinates for the sunken bridge? I know its location North to South but not East to West, I am 90% that we found it while we were there but my dumbass forgot my fish finder so i cant verify it. At one point while drifting we caught 4 crappie and one big snag that stopped the boat all in a very short time im sure it was the bridge


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Navionics shows it at 41°19.804N 80°45.080W


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, why the heck is there a bridge in the middle of a lake?! Was it placed there??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OOHHH Boy, Now ya did it! lol

Make sure you have a piece of re-bar bent like a fishing hook, for an anchor to catch the beams. Then if you can't get it out you won't loose much! There's most likely hundreds of anchors down there!

I have the original topo maps that show TWO bridges over the old creek beds. 
One at 21'ow & the other at 18-19', depending on lake level.
Does Navionics show BOTH?

I'll pass the maps around, if youn's PM me your email.
"ATT. jer Skeeter Map"


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Blu320 said:


> Ok, why the heck is there a bridge in the middle of a lake?! Was it placed there??


ONCE-UPON-A-TIME,,, There was no lake! Only a bunch of creeks with bridge & culvert road crossings! Like The road that's South of the dam, it went to the Island and North all the way pass the cemetary. There's lots of pipe culverts down there,,,
most likely covered over with MUD!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Doboy said:


> OOHHH Boy, Now ya did it! lol
> 
> Make sure you have a piece of re-bar bent like a fishing hook, for an anchor to catch the beams. Then if you can't get it out you won't loose much! There's most likely hundreds of anchors down there!
> 
> ...


Funny thing you mention that Doboy I just recently lost an anhor on the old bridge I was so P O ED!


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Doboy said:


> OOHHH Boy, Now ya did it! lol
> 
> Make sure you have a piece of re-bar bent like a fishing hook, for an anchor to catch the beams. Then if you can't get it out you won't loose much! There's most likely hundreds of anchors down there!
> 
> ...


Navionics shows a lot of bridges and culverts. They are all over the place. I imagine the one that is 1/2 mile off the cemetery is the popular one because it must have a large structure. I have had that thing stop me dead a few times. You snag it and it is all over... give up and just cut it off.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I had to help a guy out last year over top of that bridge that sucked up a hefty rope and a bent piece of rebar in his prop...he was not a happy camper and I can't blame him. It was wrapped up in his prop so tightly that I had to cut it out.....fun task while standing on the deck of a bouncing bass boat while weilding a razor sharp knife.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Doboy said:


> ONCE-UPON-A-TIME,,, There was no lake! Only a bunch of creeks with bridge & culvert road crossings!


Thats sorta what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Why don't they mark that thing with a bouy? I stumbled across it trolling the road bed. I turned on the di on my unit and sure enough it was the bridge then I snagged it. Luckily I got it out but on a choppy day if the water is low say bye bye to your lower unit.

promag


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

How far is it below the surface?


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

There is a guard rail or some sort of metal beam that when the water level is normal it is about 4' to 5' down. I use a big treble hook I made out of rebar to hook the rail on calm days. That is the deepest spot in the lake and it holds lots of crappie in April. Lots of structure to get snagged on also. Don't try to use an anchor there it will get snagged or the rail will cut through your rope. One of my anchors are down there.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

peanut said:


> There is a guard rail or some sort of metal beam that when the water level is normal it is about 4' to 5' down. I use a big treble hook I made out of rebar to hook the rail on calm days. That is the deepest spot in the lake and it holds lots of crappie in April. Lots of structure to get snagged on also. Don't try to use an anchor there it will get snagged or the rail will cut through your rope. One of my anchors are down there.


Never realized it came that close to the surface.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

great place to fish! old i beam bridge. also the old foundations of the houses along the road bed. great crappie n walleye n even sum cats. i used to follow the roadbed and id jus stop and my old man would ask whats up??? fish??? id say no! stop sign lol. fish magnet tho.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

smokercraft15 said:


> great place to fish! old i beam bridge. also the old foundations of the houses along the road bed. great crappie n walleye n even sum cats. i used to follow the roadbed and id jus stop and my old man would ask whats up??? fish??? id say no! stop sign lol. fish magnet tho.


Many times, only weeebitty crappies around bridge. Travel a tad East till ya see the posts or maybe guardrail???? That's where the bigger ones hang out!
There's Usually tons of marks on the North side of bridge,,, like 21'ow,,, just can't make 'em hit! 
Good Luck.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i would love to have the coordinates to some of these bridges. could someone pm me them?


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I have the great fortune of a little insight on Mosquito Lake. My grandfather was one of the many lumbermen who help cut the trees at Mosquito. My father was with him as a little boy. Granddad had a small lumber mill that he would move to various places as a job came up. Dad told me he used a Model T Ford chasse to run his sawmill. Anyway, they left hundreds of stumps as most of us have found from time to time. There were also a number of buildings, homes, barns, and out buildings on the property as well. The bridge, or bridges, were dynamited prier to impounding the lake. All of the rubble was left. There was also some artisan wells on the north side of where the causeway now stands. 
Back in the 80's, Mosquito had a huge draw down when they built the two break waters at the opening of the state park marina. I personally found a house foundation just south of the causeway. It was as clear as a bell. A big square pile of rubble. At the same time, I could touch parts of the underwater bridge with the tip of my fishing rod. It came up covered with rust. A good friend and I found 3 spots north of the causeway where the water seemed to be bubbling up from the bottom. The water on these spots was a lot colder than the rest of the lake. I assume that they were the artisan wells my Father spoke of. UNFORTUNETLY, this was long before GPS.
I had a friend who put on waders and pulled a canoe behind him as he collected a treasure trove of lost anchors, lures, and even some outboard motors from the then bare lake bed. I'm sure there are other OGF members who remember this well. 
Over time the lake bottom has silted over much of those underwater features. The stumps have rotted or drifted away for a large part. The bays have silted in so much, that I can't even get to the open area of Pikey Bay any longer. Pikey Bay used to be full of stumps, and much deeper than it is now. It would be wonderful if they would be able to dredge out some of that slop back there.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very interesting info bud! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Used to work with a guy that told me there was a house foundation just north of the island down from Pikey Bay. His parents owned property there when the lake was built, When the water is lowered in the fall , he went looking for it , no luck it is all silted in and a lot of the under water structure is gone. due to the shifting sand on the bottom. That is mother nature at work....JIM....CL....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lawman, Great story

Your gonna hav'ta hook up, 'Chew-some-fat' with 'Eriesteamer'!
I'd bet that you two could spend a day or two rehashing the 'way-it-was'!  

He wrote me & asked for my Skeeter topo map, and told me one hec of a story.
I guess he was around when the dam was built, said the 'spillway' tower looked like a grain silo sticking out of the water!
As a kid, and one of the first to fish the New lake, they use'ta lash a bunch of tree poles together and 'Raft' out towards the deep water with their cane poles in hand.
I guess the raft fell apart with a bunch of them on it,,, and I THINK he said that a 3 year-old relative drowned!???

Anyway,, I'm sorry now,,, I accidently deleted his story.
I hope he see's this and replies,,, it sure was interesting!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

A couple years before 911, you could still get the original survey maps of the lake for a dollar a sheet from the army corp eng. I purchased the three sheets back then and used to make copies at kinko. Now they will not do that. Some home land security thing. I did have them laminated. Anyhow they show every house, road, bridge and creek channel in the lake. I wish I could have got more copies made. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Eriesteamer, you need to clean out your PM box. I tried to message you again and it says that your box is full and you can't get anynore until you delete some.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Just opened your e-mail.. Wow!! I havnt seen them maps in years... Brought back memorys, my grandfather and great uncle had them years ago..... I just showed them to my grandfather, 86 yrs old!! And he showed me more places on the map that he remembered.. Like the ole shool house... Brought back alot of memorys!!!! So i gave him a copy..... Thanks


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Do they look like these?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are the same maps that I have. My dad got them from the Corps of Engineers website a while back. They are VERY accurate too.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wallydvr said:


> Do they look like these?
> 
> The maps I found look like these.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Those maps are great.....thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## markmi (4 mo ago)

Doboy 
do you also have the maps for West Branch, lake milton, Deer Creek or Lake erie at all?
Thanks Markmi


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

ODNR website had topo maps for most lakes


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

horrible quality but I grabbed a pic from my SI earlier this year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Neo87 said:


> horrible quality but I grabbed a pic from my SI earlier this year.


Very nice! Every one of those little grey specs are archors-plus I see more than one “anchor troll” lurking on the bottom under the bridge! And max depth only appears to be around 25’ only! Good job cutting off the “coordinates” also!😊


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

c. j. stone said:


> Very nice! Every one of those little grey specs are archors-plus I see more than one “anchor troll” lurking on the bottom under the bridge! And max depth only appears to be around 25’ only! Good job cutting off the “coordinates” also!😊


Lol, not cut off by design. I am missing the GPS puck so no help for anyone there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I won’t give you gps numbers, find it yourself, but I will give you a pretty picture and yes I know this thread is years old.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That's great Tom! 

Its been fun reading through this old thread again. I even "Liked" old posts for a kick. 
Call me sentimental.


----------



## BASS_ANGLER (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah that bridge is a great spot!


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 495045
> 
> I won’t give you gps numbers, find it yourself, but I will give you a pretty picture and yes I know this thread is years old.


That is a clear picture. My Garmin is no where that clear


----------

